# Proper technique is required to shoot like a Gangsta!!  Biotch!



## RackMaster (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought all this time, "gangsta's" made this shit up but now it seems maybe they are taking actual training...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 7, 2013)

Very Instructive...although the "modified" may be a bit over the top for street use.  Quite honestly I just want know where to get a set of those pink "ears"!


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2013)

LOL, nice one.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 7, 2013)

"Say what?"


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 7, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> "Say what?"


 
Clearly, she watched the instructional video.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 7, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Clearly, she watched the instructional video.


 
I wonder if she's grabbing her crotch...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 7, 2013)

No....but I was........


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 8, 2013)

C'mon, who hasn't wanted to or done that?


----------



## Centermass (Jun 9, 2013)




----------

